# DTG printing onto hessian (burlap)



## mitshirt (Apr 19, 2007)

Any ideas on how to flatten the fibres (apart from the usual press before printing & using a hair clipper), - printing for cushions or dogbed covers etc.  tia


----------



## mitshirt (Apr 19, 2007)

Just a bump, thinking someone may have a nifty idea? (I guess most printing onto hessian is either stamped, stencilled or screenprinted)


----------

